

Creative Market (YC W10) Nabs $1.3M To Become An Etsy For Digital Design - aepstein
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/07/creative-market-second-round/

======
mnicole
I love Colourlovers and use it often because it fills a gap designers need and
no one else has provided, but the quality of the content on CM insofar seems
comparable to free offerings on deviantArt, Dribbble, Premium Pixels, Forrst,
et al. Will there ever be a barrier-to-entry/quality-control aspect to this or
is it truly free-for-all-even-the-crap like Etsy?

I also wonder if the better-looking assets are going to create a Twitter
Bootstrap effect, where we see so many sites using the same UI packages,
icons, etc. that it becomes sort of a joke and pushes people away from using
the site to avoid the potential to look like other sites. Do you plan on
implementing a TemplateMonster-like approach where you can pay a premium for
exclusive rights to a design to ensure there won't be clones?

~~~
dariusmonsef
We don't plan to have a barrier to entry, because we want to build a platform
that is accessible to everyone. The pressure is then on us to do a great job
surfacing the best content for you, for whatever your need is.

And there will always be people looking for design shortcuts. Much of the web
is not breakthrough design of new experiences, it's new faces on existing
ideas. I hope we provide a short-cut for designers to get the template easily
so they can spend their creative energies making it really unique.

------
nateberkopec
What's wrong with Themeforest/the Envato network? They say they've already got
500k users - that's a long ways to play catchup.

~~~
dariusmonsef
Envato is great and does a lot of things well. We see a lot of opportunities
in providing a service that is more affordable, more fair to the sellers &
simpler to understand licensing. We're also building in easy integrations to
allow our marketplace content to reach creatives where they work.

And we already have 75k people on our early access list... so that long ways
isn't all that long. ;)

------
kirillzubovsky
Congrats on the funding! Looking forward to see the collection of design
elements you've got to offer.

